# Setting up house for streaming media



## copenhagen69 (Aug 31, 2015)

I just picked up a home server for 2 reasons. Backing up files and streaming to all TVs in the house.

I do not want a PC at every TV though.. I do have the ability to add a roku, Apple TV, chromecast or amazon fire stick thing to each TV. If it helps I have 2 cat5 cables ran to each TV. 

Will this be able to connect and do what I want? I was thinking of using Kodi as I was an old xmbc user years ago and liked it. I was also thinking of windows media center too.

What are the thoughts on best connecting my system together with what software on the home server? Will the wireless kill it all?


----------



## remixedcat (Aug 31, 2015)

Emby and roku


----------



## patrico (Aug 31, 2015)

did a similar thing in my house, using Ps3 and an Archos for un web enabled TVs, i used Kodi as the streamer and encoder everything worked fine for me, my Ps3 wasnt wired either and it excepted encoded and streamed 720p just perfectly


----------



## copenhagen69 (Aug 31, 2015)

remixedcat said:


> Emby and roku



Oh emby seems pretty solid too. Especially since it works with roku chromecast and firestick

Also could add the flirc usb that works with my Logitech remote if needed as well


----------



## copenhagen69 (Aug 31, 2015)

I think I have it down to emby or plex now because of the equipment I have to use


----------



## remixedcat (Sep 1, 2015)

Emby adds media INSTANTLY and is faster than plex 

Also database is way more accurate and extensive than Plex. Less incorrect metadata for shows and movies. Plex uses a duration and title hash estimate that wrongly named 10-20% media I have and Emby just simply ignored anything it couldn't which is better.

Thought that some of my hubby's badash games minecraft vids were the Goodwin Games and renamed and put metadata for that series in the directory. Thought The Hobbit movies were Brave and Wreck it Ralph and Shrek! Even when I clearly named the dirs to BadAshGames and the respective hobbit titles.


----------



## newtekie1 (Sep 1, 2015)

Honestly, with the ability to buy a full HTPC with Windows 8.1 for $150, why not go with that?

Then use Kodi on each HTPC.  You don't need any special software running on the server, just use standard Windows shares.


----------



## copenhagen69 (Sep 1, 2015)

newtekie1 said:


> Honestly, with the ability to buy a full HTPC with Windows 8.1 for $150, why not go with that?
> 
> Then use Kodi on each HTPC.  You don't need any special software running on the server, just use standard Windows shares.



I don't have the room for each TV to put an htpc. That is the only reason I am not going that route. The plan was to get roku boxes because that is about as much room as I'll have. That is why I am looking into software that can use roku with or Amazon fire.


----------



## Jetster (Sep 1, 2015)

Kodi will run on a Raspberry Pi. And is the only networking software you need. Why are you asking about wireless if you have cable ran? Media Center is done. Bye Bye. Also you really don't need a server a lot of the new AC routers will share data. And if you had to go Wifi route the new AC routers can handle any media for great distance.


----------



## Mussels (Sep 1, 2015)

i prefer running one of the android media players on each TV, and connect over file sharing to the server for direct file playback.

costs a little more per TV, but saves costs on the server side since no transcoding is ever needed. gives greater file format support, as well as app options - netflix, local file playback, etc. Only downside is you wont get some server somewhere telling you details of the movie you already downloaded and know about.


----------



## newtekie1 (Sep 1, 2015)

copenhagen69 said:


> I don't have the room for each TV to put an htpc. That is the only reason I am not going that route. The plan was to get roku boxes because that is about as much room as I'll have. That is why I am looking into software that can use roku with or Amazon fire.



The computers are about the size of a roku box...

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16856501011


----------



## copenhagen69 (Sep 2, 2015)

Jetster said:


> Also you really don't need a server a lot of the new AC routers will share data. And if you had to go Wifi route the new AC routers can handle any media for great distance.



Well the home server will be more than just movies and pics. I will be hosting some VM's as well that I need and running a security camera through it as well, plus adding a file server just for kicks too



Mussels said:


> i prefer running one of the android media players on each TV, and connect over file sharing to the server for direct file playback.


like what?





newtekie1 said:


> The computers are about the size of a roku box...
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16856501011



not bad I will look into that as well. 



remixedcat said:


> Emby and roku



is the GUI the same going through the Roku? Not sure if Roku built the app or if emby did and Roku supports it ....


----------



## Mussels (Sep 2, 2015)

copenhagen69 said:


> like what?
> .



i run one of these

http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/MXQ-Amlo...-WIFI-h-265-/261958339384?hash=item3cfdef0b38


----------



## Kursah (Sep 2, 2015)

I host a 2012R2 VM on my core server (lab server for MCSA stuff), runs Plex on it among other things, works amazingly well with my PS3, Android devices, Roku 2 (super awesome here), and beyond. Can't speak highly enough of my experience with it after using Playstation Media Server for years, which worked okay... Kodi I'm sure would work as well. Depending on what you want for complexity or simplicity a Roku or SoC PC could be beneficial. If you want to follow KISS (Keep It Simple Stupid), I'd go the Roku route, they're small, fast, efficient, get better with every update, and consume 4-6W. Plus the 2 for $70 or so is a pretty decent deal if you want plug and play. Playing with Pi's and SoC PC's is fun too... kind of depends on which route you want... Honestly, can't go wrong here, maybe get one of each and see which you prefer. 

I was super impressed that my Roku2 could actually do 1080 over wireless without a hitch where my PS3 fell flat on its face and required a wire run to handle the bandwidth needs. Before getting a Roku2 for my own home recently I would've been all for a Pi or SoC PC solution...now, honstely it was so simple and effective, the "it just works and works well" solution is tough to ignore, especially if you don't want to mess around with it...

Though my streaming PC works amazingly well too....and is far more customizable and capable...but also ends up needing more attention and upkeep. YMMV...


----------



## Mussels (Sep 2, 2015)

Kursah said:


> I host a 2012R2 VM on my core server (lab server for MCSA stuff), runs Plex on it among other things, works amazingly well with my PS3, Android devices, Roku 2 (super awesome here), and beyond. Can't speak highly enough of my experience with it after using Playstation Media Server for years, which worked okay... Kodi I'm sure would work as well. Depending on what you want for complexity or simplicity a Roku or SoC PC could be beneficial. If you want to follow KISS (Keep It Simple Stupid), I'd go the Roku route, they're small, fast, efficient, get better with every update, and consume 4-6W. Plus the 2 for $70 or so is a pretty decent deal if you want plug and play. Playing with Pi's and SoC PC's is fun too... kind of depends on which route you want... Honestly, can't go wrong here, maybe get one of each and see which you prefer.
> 
> I was super impressed that my Roku2 could actually do 1080 over wireless without a hitch where my PS3 fell flat on its face and required a wire run to handle the bandwidth needs. Before getting a Roku2 for my own home recently I would've been all for a Pi or SoC PC solution...now, honstely it was so simple and effective, the "it just works and works well" solution is tough to ignore, especially if you don't want to mess around with it...
> 
> Though my streaming PC works amazingly well too....and is far more customizable and capable...but also ends up needing more attention and upkeep. YMMV...



thats because the PS3 only had 54Mb wifi G, and the rokus and all modern devices are 72Mb-150Mb wifi N.


----------



## Kursah (Sep 2, 2015)

Yep Wireless G and a 10/100 NIC...sadness of old technology...and WiFi movies higher than 720p was painfully horrible. But even on an Ethernet connection it still struggled at times...especially using PMS versus PLEX. Scenes with a lot of fine details would bring the poor PS3 to its knees in PMS due to transcoding options. Plex took care of that at least on the Ethernet side of things...never did test wireless again on the PS3 after I did the run...seemed a moot point. But now with the Roku, my PS3 can finally rest until I get a hankering for some God of War or Gran Turismo!


----------



## remixedcat (Sep 2, 2015)

Mussels said:


> thats because the PS3 only had 54Mb wifi G, and the rokus and all modern devices are 72Mb-150Mb wifi N.


Yep my RokuTV and Roku 3 have dual band broadcom based wifi.  The Rokus themselves are Broadcom SoCs and radios... Roku 3 is a dual core at about 900Mhz. Unsure of the TV's specs but I know it uses Broadcom dual band radios but not 802.11ac just N5/2.4

BTW the emby app on the roku uses its own UI.


----------

